

Facebook Japan Bans Pseudo Names And Requires ID - pwim
http://asiajin.com/blog/2011/02/08/facebook-japan-takes-hard-line-banning-pseudo-names-and-requires-id/

======
delackner
It might help to add some context that before facebook, the main SNS in japan
was almost entirely populated by pseudonyms.

~~~
Udo
Not that there's anything wrong with that. Seriously, why is it so problematic
if people use names they chose for themselves? There are even countries where
it's a very bad idea to go online with your real name for fear of government
persecution or other repercussions. Is Facebook going to enforce ID papers on,
say, Egyptian dissidents as well? Sure they like to link all accounts with
physical persons as intimately as possible, but it's not exactly in the best
interest of their users.

~~~
drdaeman
Moreover, humans tend to have multiple _identities_. You see, I'm sort of
another person for my family, than to my friends.

Facebook completely ignores this aspect.

------
simias
Mhh, why do they care as long as they're not abusing the service (by phishing
for instance)?

------
harph
Soon in a facebook near you!

It might be a good idea to test this in Japan and see how they cope with it.
If they can accept this, then anyone can.

